

Core i5 CPU update sweetens MintBox mini-PC - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/linux-mint-mini-pc-gets-core-i5-update/

======
ajtaylor
I'm looking for a low power server for use serving media files over NFS. Any
suggestions? This box doesn't sounds like it will fit neither my low power
requirement nor being able to throw in a few large hard drives.

